# Cub 1862 18 horse Kohler govenor question



## Harley2398 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a 1990 1862 cub with 18 horse Kohler magnum, noticed the govenor acting up, looked under the hood and a screw with a copper washer was backed out against the dipstick, if I am correct I think that screw holds in the govenor gear, and it probably fell out of place, can anyone knowledgeable confirm before I pull this engine for the repair? Thanks in advance


----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

If nothing else, would try to get engine model/type info off ongine ID plate; go to kohler engine website; d/l service manual/parts list for same... use that info to help on determining what your situation really is.


----------

